# Dainese Trail Skins



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Pretty surprised to not see these mentioned more on the forum. Like a lot of people I have been hanging on to my 661 Straits ever since they were discontinued. After years of good use they wore outfinally, and I ran into a review of the Trail Skins on pinkbike a week later.

I really only needed something lightweight for rougher trail days, and these have been perfect. Amazingly good actually, after 10 minutes of breaking in they are barely noticeable when I wear them. So thin you think they'll not do much, but I've had a couple close calls and they actually protected a lot more than I expected.

Surprised how cheap they were since they are Dainese and actually made pretty well. Worth a look if you need a lightweight knee pad.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

It's been 4 years since my last pair or 'Kyles wore out, and still have not found a descent replacement...

What size of 661's did you wear, and what size of trail skins did you buy?


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Large and large. The Dainese look a LOT thinner, but really the Straits weren't super beefy either. The Train Skins have nice velcro fasteners and rubber strips ton the inside to keep them from sliding down, which mine haven't at all. 

At first they felt tight where the velcro and elastic was, and loose around the knee. But after 20 minutes of riding in them, I didn't even notice them at all. The holes do help with keeping things cool too.

Not the kind of pads you want to be bombing Whistler in probably, but for every day trail riding when things get a little more airborn, or loose and steep, I thought they worked really well. They definitely look like minimal padding, but I've cracked my knees on the bars and top tube a few times working on 360's, and they worked better than I expected.

Takes up a lot less room in the pack during climbs too


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been pretty impressed with mine - wrote a small review on my blog

trailskins/

Great for every day riding that most people do, got no complaints about mine yet


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

How do the Trail Skins hold up? How big (bad) crash/protection tested?

I too am in the similar situation though STILL running my Straits that are falling apart. The offerings is vast now with the 'enduro' type light weight protectors but Trail Skins cought my attention from the crowd somehow. Looks great too. Wondering what the protection level of that thin plastic really is. Side protection is something I want so that drops most pads out. Wouldn't like too loose any protection from the good old Straits but something lighter and smaller would be nice..


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I've had a couple tumbles in them so far, and I've been surprised at how well they've worked. Especially the padding on the inside of the knee, since I always seem to crack me knees on the top tube in a crash.

I mostly use mine for aggressive trail riding, and for that they work great. Not sure I'd use them in a bike park though, probably something beefier would be more appropriate there.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I've had them a few weeks now, and I like them a lot.

I always _wanted_ to wear knee pads every trail ride, but with my Fox Launch Pros it just didn't happen. Comfortable, but just a little too hot and sweaty, and a little too Michelin-Man-knees.

Since I got the Daineses, I've worn them on every single ride. For me, that alone makes them worth the money. I agree with others here, they're invisibly comfortable and they've never slipped.

Protection-wise, the jury's still out. The main pad seems fairly confidence inspiring, not flimsy. They also have side protection, and that's part of why I got them, but it's quite thin with large holes. The side protection is better than nothing, but that's about it. These are not lift-day protection.

I've had one real crash in mine, a slow-speed OTB on a very rocky down, and the side of my knee felt bruised as hell for a day or two. My Foxs would have protected better--except that I wouldn't have been wearing them in the first place on that ride.

They seem to be nice quality, mine show no wear after a few weeks.

When you pick a knee pad, part of what you're picking a specific balance of comfort vs. protection. For me and for what I want them for, the Trail Skins strike that balance perfectly.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

So you tried IXS carves on also. How would you compare these two? If the Carves fit you would you choose them over Trails Skins? More protection?

cheers!



POAH said:


> I've been pretty impressed with mine - wrote a small review on my blog
> 
> trailskins/
> 
> Great for every day riding that most people do, got no complaints about mine yet


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I haven't ridden with the Carves, but I've tried them on in the store many times while trying to decide. Seemed like about the same amount of protection, but in a slightly bigger and bulkier pad compared to the trail skins. They were definitely my runners up though if I wouldn't have gotten the Trailskins.


----------



## fbaepe (Oct 19, 2014)

After reading this thread and some reviews about the trail skins (including POAH's blog), I decided to get a pair for myself. However, it seems that no retailer has it in size S  And Dainese charges $80 for delivery! More than the price of the trail skins...

Does anyone know a retailer that still have them on stock?


----------



## reiper550 (Jun 27, 2009)

I've been considering some Trail Skins as my first set of pads. Universal Cycles has all sizes of the elbows in stock but no knee pads.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Try Chain Reaction Cycles, they had a pretty good supply when I got mine.


----------



## fbaepe (Oct 19, 2014)

Tarekith said:


> Try Chain Reaction Cycles, they had a pretty good supply when I got mine.


Unfortunately they only have XL now  Thanks though.

I have searched in 20+ online stores (including some in the UK) and nothing... I guess Dainese didn't predict they would be so popular


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

I've been using the GForm knee pads for the past 6 months. Still in good shape. Thus far, I'm very happy with their performance. As OldManBike noted above, some of the other lightweight pads may offer better protection from harder falls, but they are not comfortable for 1-3 hour heavy pedaling rides. These are comfortable enough that I now actually wear knee pads all the time. Light weight, relatively cool and work well for the level of protection they're designed to provide. Only thing I hate is the ****** black color of the pads.

Being as I don't see the Gforms lasting a lifetime, I ordered a the Dainese Trail Skins last week from CRC in XL. Lucky to have large biker thighs I suppose as only XL was available. I'll give these a try for a few rides, once I get them, and report back.


----------



## fbaepe (Oct 19, 2014)

Just a heads up, wiggle.com now have lots of *small* knee trail skins  So, probably dainese is starting to fulfill the retailers orders.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Used them on four rides now, about 75 miles of pedal filled rides. I like them. They aren't "invisible" but definitely not in the way or cumbersome. For me, they fit the bill for wearing some level of knee protection on pedal filled rides where, with bulkier pads, I would have worn nothing at all.

G-Forms are definitely more comfortable....just a lighter feeling. However, I believe the Trail Skins will offer better durability over the long haul. We'll see.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I think they're the best bike-related purchase I've made this year. I agree with Pinkbike's review, "other protection manufacturers are going to have to work hard to catch up to the Italians."

They obviously have better coverage than the G-Forms. But I can't compare the two comfort-wise because I've never worn the G-Forms.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*Sizing???*

*I cannot seem to find any information about the fit or choosing the correct size on these pads. I wear XL in Race Face Ambush pads, but they tend to run small. I certainly don't want them flopping around, but I don't want them cutting off my circulation either.*  :devil:


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

When I got mine I remember having to Google around for sizing info too. There was a blog post I found that had some sizing info. I relied on that and mine fit right.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

HELLBELLY said:


> *I cannot seem to find any information about the fit or choosing the correct size on these pads. I wear XL in Race Face Ambush pads, but they tend to run small. I certainly don't want them flopping around, but I don't want them cutting off my circulation either.*  :devil:


I wear XL RF Ambush Knee pads. These and the XL Dianese Trailskins are the only two sets of knee pads I wear anymore. The Trailskins are being used increasingly more often...they're very comfortable.

So, I'd suggest XL is the size to get if you're moderately comfortable with the XL RF Ambush. I can get hotspots with the Ambush pads. No hotspots at all with the Trailskins.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

challybert said:


> I wear XL RF Ambush Knee pads. These and the XL Dianese Trailskins are the only two sets of knee pads I wear anymore. The Trailskins are being used increasingly more often...they're very comfortable.
> 
> So, I'd suggest XL is the size to get if you're moderately comfortable with the XL RF Ambush. I can get hotspots with the Ambush pads. No hotspots at all with the Trailskins.


*That is what I figured and I went with the XL's for my big ol' tree trunk legs. Thus is the reality of being shaped like a fire hydrant.* :devil:


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

I think I'm pretty much sold on the Dianese Trail Skins. I'm another guy who has never worn knee pads but feel its time that I should. So, has anyone tried their elbow pads as well?


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

JayTee said:


> I think I'm pretty much sold on the Dianese Trail Skins. I'm another guy who has never worn knee pads but feel its time that I should. So, has anyone tried their elbow pads as well?


I haven't tried the elbow guards. I use the RF Ambush elbow guards. Fairly comfortable and not too hot. I also use the POC VPD elbow guards. They don't bother me either.

I'm a lot less conscious of elbow guards when riding vs. knee guards. Obviously, due to pedaling dynamics. For elbow guards it's mainly that they stay put and don't slide around (at least for me). I also like a bit heavier duty elbow guards as MY historic falls seem to include the hands/arms/elbows taking the initial impact. Yeah, I'm so ENDO-uro.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

JayTee said:


> So, has anyone tried their elbow pads as well?


Me neither. I have Troy Lee 5550s, which are only so-so. I ordered from their size chart but had to take them to be altered to keep them from falling down. Plus not as comfortable, and stitching coming out all over the place. But I guess I agree with challybert that getting just the right elbow pads seems to matter less as long as they stay put.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I sound like Dainese's junior marketing director in this thread, but for the record I've got no ties to them and have don't own anything else from them, MTB or motorcycle. Anyone familiar with my sorry race results can confirm I ain't sponsored.

I think these knee-pads are great, but I think pad comfort isn't universal and there are several other promising knee pads that have come on the market in the last year or two that I haven't tried. For all I know they're even better.

To me, the bottom line is this: if you are someone who wants to wear knee pads every ride but just hasn't been able to get yourself to do it, you owe it to yourself to try some of the newer designs like the Trail skins. I thought my old knee pads were fine and I felt stupid buying another pair, but I'm glad I did. Small improvements--a little less sweaty, a little better fit, a little less hassle to put on, a little less poofy--can be the difference between pads you wear every ride and pads you leave in the closet until after you crash.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been using the iXS Flows now for about 4 months and really, really like them, but have had my eye on the Trail Skins ever since this thread started. I couldn't stand it any longer so I ordered up a pair of Trail Skins today from Bike Bling.


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

kevinboyer, please let me know how they compare to each other....the Trails Skins and iXS Flows are the same two pads I've been considering! You got both knee and elbow pads or just knees? Thanks bud!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

JayTee, I only use the iXS knee pads, and they are the first knee pads I've ever worn. I purchased them based solely off online reviews and have not 1 complaint about them. A couple of things that might interest you regarding the Flows...

1. There is no protection on the pads other than the front of the pad. None on the sides like the Trail Skins.

2. You can not pull the Flows on over your shoes, but that is no big deal to me.

3. They definitely do not slip at all.

4. Nice air flow on the back off the pads.

I thought that It would take a long time to get used to wearing knee pads, but after maybe 2 rides, I don't even no I have them on. Whenever I had gone down on the trails it seemed I always tore up my knees, but since wearing these Flows, not 1 scratch on either knee.


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

I can't find the Trail Skins in stock anywhere! I checked Bike Bling and they told me February!!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Jaytee, I just got an email from Bike Bling today saying the same thing. Oh well, I'm sure they will be worth the wait. At least I have my Flows.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

JayTee said:


> I can't find the Trail Skins in stock anywhere! I checked Bike Bling and they told me February!!


bough a pair sized xl from CRC about a week ago.


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

challybert said:


> bough a pair sized xl from CRC about a week ago.


They're in the UK though right? How much was shipping and how long did it take for you to receive them?


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Here you go JayTee,

Dainese Trail Skins Knee Guard 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

I love mine. They have held up great is some nasty crashes. Not as good as hard armor. But that is to be expected.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

JayTee said:


> They're in the UK though right? How much was shipping and how long did it take for you to receive them?


64.99 $US
9.99 $us Shipper

With past experience I say they'll arrive sometime late next week or early the following week. Ranges seems to fall between 10-15 biz days.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm thinking I will cancel my Bike Bling order and us CRC. I've already got a couple of things in my cart, so with the addition of the Trail Skins that will take me over the $99.00 limit so I would get free shipping.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

I finally got mine and have done two rides with them. first impressions are very positive! my old pads are six-seven years old Kyle Straights. obviously Trail Skins are a lot smaller so easier to carry. Kyle Straights were comfy but sweaty, Trail Skins felt comfy only after few minutes and didn't cause almost any extra sweating. It's winter and I was riding in below 0 c°, but I'm sure they will be super nice in the summer compared to the Straights. The best part is that I was wearing slippery leg warmers and I had to lift the Straights all the time but the Trails Skins stayed in place during the whole 2 hour technical and bumpy ride. That is something!

will report back when I have my first crash.


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

How does it compare to the IXS Flow knee pads? I've been looking for the answer on the web for a few days now, but I didn't found any. Both pads are praised, but no one said which one is better. Does the Trail Skins' front fill up with mud and dirt when hitting ground? You know, just because of the design.. I always settle on the Flows but then I just don't know and start thinking again. Other thing is I don't know how Dainese thought their sizing guide. Knee girth: M 39 Is for knees that is smaller than 39 or bigger than 39. A "to" or "from" word would really make it easier to decide.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Just as a heads up, if your having a hard time finding a bike shop with trail skins try any motorcycle shops as well since Dainese is mainly a moto company. Thats how I got a pair with no shipping charge.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

trailrider24 said:


> How does it compare to the IXS Flow knee pads? I've been looking for the answer on the web for a few days now, but I didn't found any. Both pads are praised, but no one said which one is better.


Sorry, I can't compare them to IXS, haven't seen them.



trailrider24 said:


> Does the Trail Skins' front fill up with mud and dirt when hitting ground? You know, just because of the design.


That hasn't happened to me particularly, but I think it could. For me, that's a small price to pay for a pad that breathes so well, but there are probably better choices if your usual ride is cold and muddy.



trailrider24 said:


> Other thing is I don't know how Dainese thought their sizing guide. Knee girth: M 39 Is for knees that is smaller than 39 or bigger than 39. A "to" or "from" word would really make it easier to decide.


I agree, I don't understand why Dainese makes sizing these such a mystery.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is a knee pad sizing chart from dainese. These knee pads have a pretty generous sizing.

The Velcro closure really allows a broad range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

So, are these in stock anywhere in the USA yet?? I took a little spill over the weekend and it would have been nice to have these pads!


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Got my 2nd pair from CRC this week. I like them so much I ordered a spare set for if/when the originals breakdown and fall apart. As with most things, I'm hedging Dainese will ruin a perfectly terrific product by redesigning them at some point. For modest protection when lots of pedaling is required these are the best I've used.


----------



## TheOrca (Oct 3, 2011)

My wife and I both ride with these knee pads. 

Best I've ever owned for comfort and staying put. Took a ride or two to get them formed to my legs. 

Only had one digger in them, but they protected my knee very well from the rocks. I got bruised up, but no cuts and no stiches. Had I not been wearing them, I would have got some nasty cuts. 

The pad themselves held up pretty well to the digger too. A small piece of cloth came undone and is flaring out, but nothing that is going to affect the pads performance. Just a scuff.


----------



## Rone Turner (Mar 25, 2007)

What size are y'all getting? About to order some but the size chart here seems too small for where I'm measuring. I'm going to get large because I can't see me being an XL. What are you wearing and how's the fit?


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Rone Turner said:


> What size are y'all getting? About to order some but the size chart here seems too small for where I'm measuring. I'm going to get large because I can't see me being an XL. What are you wearing and how's the fit?


Standing up, measuring 3 inches above the center of my knee cap, my "thigh" is 18.75 inches around. XL fits me very nicely.


----------



## TheOrca (Oct 3, 2011)

Right thigh is about 20.25" circumference, Left is about 19.75". Got the XLs


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

That sizing chart must be for people with weak ass legs


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

Got tired of waiting for these to come in stock so I just ordered a set of Leatt 3DF knee guards from JensonUSA. I read a ton of reviews on these kneeguards and they seem to have just as good of feedback as the Trail Skins. If I don't like them I guess I'll return them and wait for the Dianese again.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

JayTee said:


> Got tired of waiting for these to come in stock so I just ordered a set of Leatt 3DF knee guards from JensonUSA. I read a ton of reviews on these kneeguards and they seem to have just as good of feedback as the Trail Skins. If I don't like them I guess I'll return them and wait for the Dianese again.


Let us know how they work. I've been waiting on the Dainese for a while, called Bike Bling today and found out they're still on backorder due to the shipping strike. ETA is beginning of next month.


----------



## jaroo (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I would really like to buy those guards but I'm also very confused about sizing.
How much do they flex? Unfortunatelly I can't check them locally.

My measurements:
- 10 cm above the middle of the knee cap my leg circumference is 51 cm
- in the middle of the knee cap my leg circumference is 43 cm
- 15 cm below the middle of the knee cap my leg circumference is 41 cm

Looking at wiggle.co.uk sizing (Wiggle | Dainese Trail Skins Knee Guard | Body Armour)
I would need M by looking at size above knee and XL for calf which seems to be totally wrong...
I would go for M but will it be good for 41 cm calf size?

Please help


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

I second the sizing question, is 10cm from the middle of the kneecap or top?

From the top, standing, I'm 52cm. 
Also, remember to measure standing when flexed as I noticed a good difference over sitting.

Last, I saw these in blue and purple but can only locate black... Has anyone had any luck with other colors?


----------



## jaroo (Dec 13, 2014)

It is from the middle of the knee cap. 
You are right there is a difference when standing and flexed. The measurement is then 53 cm when taken 10 cm from the middle of the knee cap and 56 cm when taken 10 cm from the top of the knee cap.

I saw only black but I like the black with the red demon because it fits to my bike frame colors


----------



## jaroo (Dec 13, 2014)

Finally I decided to go for Leatt Enduro Knee guards. They look awsome and apparently give more protection. They have clear sizing and I can try them in local store.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how snug these should be?

Mine arrived a month after ordering from Bikebling. They aren't as tight as I typically would hope for with the large. If I had to guess the medium would be too tight.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Fluidworks said:


> Can anyone tell me how snug these should be?
> 
> Mine arrived a month after ordering from Bikebling. They aren't as tight as I typically would hope for with the large. If I had to guess the medium would be too tight.


I've got the large as well. The top cuff is looser than I expected, but the bottom cuff is fine. I am going to do an in-depth review of the Trail Skins, the iXS Flows, and the new 7idp Covert pads here in the next few days. I have a pair of each that I've been using for the last couple of months and have some good ride time on all 3.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be interested to read. I'm thinking about returning these for the Flows. Even though they offered less protection than the Dainese, they fit much better.

The dainese feel like they have a lot of room behind the padding part, which is good for air flow, but not so good in a crash.


----------



## TheOrca (Oct 3, 2011)

Anybody want to buy my XL trail skins? Worn 4 times...no cuts or damage...nothing wrong with them, just don't fit me right...

PM me.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm anxious to hear some reviews as well. I have a set given to me as a gift but am unsure if the sizing is right.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

jrlyons21 said:


> Anybody want to buy my XL trail skins? Worn 4 times...no cuts or damage...nothing wrong with them, just don't fit me right...
> 
> PM me.


What did you replace them with? I ordered the Flows.


----------



## Shane_CA (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool. Whats your initial thoughts on the Covert vs the Flows?



kevinboyer said:


> I've got the large as well. The top cuff is looser than I expected, but the bottom cuff is fine. I am going to do an in-depth review of the Trail Skins, the iXS Flows, and the new 7idp Covert pads here in the next few days. I have a pair of each that I've been using for the last couple of months and have some good ride time on all 3.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I still wear these on every ride, and still love them.

One thing, though: they don't go very high above the knee. Protection-wise, I can live with that, it's part of the trade-off for every-day comfort. But style-wise ... none of my shorts are long enough to keep my leg from showing whilst riding. Oh, the shame. What shorts are long enough to wear with these?


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Btw, loving these pads!! Definitely lost some impact protection from the poc vpd 2.0 but I'll live with the convenience of my legs feeling free to pedal. My poc pads would also start sliding down my legs during rides and these stay put. Best knee pad I have used!


----------



## TheOrca (Oct 3, 2011)

Fluidworks said:


> What did you replace them with? I ordered the Flows.


Same pads, size L instead of XL...


----------



## stefano_cercone (Sep 30, 2009)

Ordered L size(following opinions and blogs) and they seem a bit loose around the knee, not sure its meant to be like this (my first pair of knee guards). Bummer since I ordered(Bikebling) from Costa Rica and probably have to sell them locally to order Medium ones.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mine were a bit loose as well, they slid around a little on my first ride with them. I pulled the bottom strap up so that the it was level with the bottom of the front pad, cinched it down tight, then pulled the top strap all the way up, cinched it down tight. Maybe it's just me getting used to them, but they don't feel like they move anymore


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

...


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

kevinboyer said:


> I've got the large as well. The top cuff is looser than I expected, but the bottom cuff is fine. I am going to do an in-depth review of the Trail Skins, the iXS Flows, and the new 7idp Covert pads here in the next few days. I have a pair of each that I've been using for the last couple of months and have some good ride time on all 3.


Hi! Any chance to get some some feed back about your testing? Would really like to know your opinion about trailskins vs ixs


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I can say that my trail skins have stretched out a bit in the months I've been riding them. They still hold well, I just need to fasten the straps tighter. One crash so far and they did what they were supposed to do.


----------



## 1WD (Sep 4, 2014)

I just received a pair of trailskins in the mail today (i will update size info for body size fit etc tomorrow). What Ive noticed is that one pad feels significantly softer than the other, also the foam pad is raised higher from the rubber hexagons than its counterpart. In addition, next to the size inicator (M for me) is the letters DX. On the harder pad the lettering says SX. Is this the same for anyone else? Or perhaps Ive received two different compunds or versions of the same pad?


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

1WD, I received my Trailskins a couple weeks ago. (also sized medium). Both of the pads seem identical...same stiffness, same amount of padding covering the hexagons.

One pad has a DX tag next to the size tag, and the other one says SX.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

1WD said:


> In addition, next to the size inicator (M for me) is the letters DX. On the harder pad the lettering says SX. Is this the same for anyone else? Or perhaps Ive received two different compunds or versions of the same pad?


Dainese is Italian. I assume DX just means right (destra) and SX left (sinistra). Mine have the same tags. Prego.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the same tags as well. And both pads feel and look identical too.

I can say that after riding mine a few months, I'm glad I didn't upsize when I first got them. They've stretched out a bit and I now have to pull the velcro tabs a lot tighter than previous.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

bad andy said:


> I can say that after riding mine a few months, I'm glad I didn't upsize when I first got them. They've stretched out a bit and I now have to pull the velcro tabs a lot tighter than previous.


Good to know. Mine are a tad tight after using them a couple times. If they stretch a tad, they will be just right.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I've put on a couple of rides on the knee pads, and they're definitely my go-to pads from now on. Luckily size L fit me well, although it's a bit loose around the center of the knee but I have two other pairs of knew pads from different brands and they don't fit perfect either. I don't think I could wear a M in the Trail Skins since the upper strap is already tight on the L pads. They actually flow air! They feel pretty lightweight and are not uncomfortable at all when pedaling. I have a set of G-Forms and TLD's and I like the Dainese the best for overall comfort and protection. I got a pair of the cyan colored Daineses and they look sharp, I with the elbow guards came in that color as well.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

So after wearing the Trailskins for a couple of months, I'm probably going to switch to the Dainese Hybrids which look like a slightly more protective version of the Trailskins. My Trailskins became loose on the middle and top part of the leg and the silicone strip became less grippy, so they started sliding down a lot during riding to the point where I had to adjust them a couple of times during a ride. The last straw for me was when I recently had a tame fall but something caught the side meshing and the pad just burst completely open. I liked how well ventilated they felt but I need something that's going to be more durable.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Its why I opted for pads that have an upper and lower velcro (or similar) adjustable strap.

My Ixs cleavers, while can get abit hot and uncomfortable at times (all day rides where its prob overkill protection anyways) offer maximum protection, and have never fallen down or moved once properly fitted.

The Daggers would prob be abit cooler not having the full length shin protection that the Cleavers have.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I'm using the TLD T-Bones as a replacement for the Trailskins and they're better than I could have anticipated, but once summer hits I'll need something that breathes and flows air so I'm hoping the Hybrids will hit the mark since they seem pretty similar to the Trailskins.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Do you think that you could've ordered a size smaller and had them break-in, stretch to fit well? Maybe the pad busting was a fluke.

Just curious as I'd be looking for maximum airflow in a pad... since I live in GA. I only ride a few trails that make me consider pads anyway.


----------



## digitalsoul (Feb 17, 2004)

d365 said:


> Do you think that you could've ordered a size smaller and had them break-in, stretch to fit well? Maybe the pad busting was a fluke.
> 
> Just curious as I'd be looking for maximum airflow in a pad... since I live in GA. I only ride a few trails that make me consider pads anyway.


I've only had my trailskins for a year but already the meshing is ripping. While I love the pads they just don't look that durable for the long run. I'm running the size I normally run for pads which was too small according to the sizing charts. I haven't noticed any fitting issues as of yet and they are great for warm riding days/mild trails.


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey all, I am finding the dainese trail skins kinda move around against my knee cap when pedaling. Causing some chafing/rub mark on my knee. Anyone else finding this issue?
Seems like there is a lot of space between the knee pad and my actual knee which leaves room for it to move back and forth..
Thanks
Joel


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

I used this forum to help decide which lightweight kneepad to order. Over time, my choice switched from G-Form to the Dainese Trailskins. But the different versions of sizing charts I could find were all rubbish. Even though I am 6 feet tall, but do have slender legs due to the decided lack of muscle that experienced riders would have, I trusted the sizing charts to help me decide on a size small. No LBS carried these - I would have happily paid more for the luxury of trial fitting in a store. I also have two slightly different sized legs due to my once-club foot, 1 or 2 cm difference above the knee. When these arrived from CRC, they were a way too tight.

For my next order of a size medium, I also purchased the IXS flows to try on. For these, I had noted that size medium was too small at a LBS, but they had no size large in stock. 

So I now have the luxury of having both the Trailskins and the Flows to try on to compare. Initial impressions were that the Flows were a more comfortable fit as I wore both at home for extended trial fits. Even though the trailsikns have perhaps thinner material behind the knees, the side protection seemed to contribute to the tension and bunching of that material when the knee was flexed. I WANTED the Trailskins to work because of that side protection. Also their two smallish velcro straps were finicky to use and any exposed hook material was irritating on the skin. The Flow's beefier single strap goes through a plastic fitting and then back on itself and gives several times more adjustment range. There is no gap in material where the straps could hit the leg, but even so, no velcro would be exposed towards the leg anyway. I also found that the strap gripped on a part of the taper at the back of the calf that is a bit higher, where there is more taper in the calf below the knee. This gave a more secure feeling to the mounting, despite there being only one strap. Also, the top strap on the Trailskins seems to need to give more when the knee is flexed, which is a source of discomfort. I would hope that the loosening with time mentioned here would take care of that tightness. Or maybe I needed a size large. Also as mentioned here, the knee area seemed loose with the Trailskins. The Flows have a nice comfortable formed pocket for the knee. I WANTED the Trailskins to work out, but the Flows are the winner for me. They would be less likely to be left behind because of the fit and comfort.

And of course on yesterday's ride I took on a feature I'd been avoiding until I got knee protection. Just a little hump of logs resembling a pyramid of stacked firewood. I had seen that the chainring would clear, but I stopped pedalling too late and had a pedal strike. Or maybe I should have done a manual off the top. Off to the side I flew, and it was quite comforting to feel my bum knee hit the ground encased in that protective cocoon. It was also my first time experiencing the shin shredding destined to happen with my spiked pedals, but my knees were fine

By the end of the ride I was quite accustomed to the Flows

Glen


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I haven't gone back to the Trailskins either after switching to the T-Bones. As a matter of fact, I've taken some good hits on the T-Bone that I know would have shredded the Trailskins (and my knee) so the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

gpeden said:


> For my next order of a size medium, I also purchased the IXS flows to try on. For these, I had noted that size medium was too small at a LBS, but they had no size large in stock.


WTH, I meant to order size large in the Flows, but seem to have accidentally ordered XL's! They fit well enough that they leave a slight indent in my leg from the top band. Amazing to me because I am by no means an athlete, nor ever been one. So what to people with large muscular legs legs wear? 

Glen


----------

